# How is Axel Hervelle doing?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I was curious how the Nuggets late second round pick Axel Hervelle is doing this season. Is he progressing?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I have yet to see him play, but his minutes and stats in strong team are ok. That and reading few opinions somewhere in other forums leads to my thinking that hes doing good and progressing. From what I heard I dont think he would be successfull in NBA, but hes still quite young, so its in his hands. His profile in Euroleague is here http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=CRF


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

He is an amazing offensive rebounder.There is nobody in Europe that charges the offensive rebound has hard has he does. He is a warrior in that sense. But I think he will never make it overseas. He is too slim to play PF in the league, and he hasn't the speed, the shooting, the ball handling to play SF (neither for European standards)


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Chef said:


> He is an amazing offensive rebounder.There is nobody in Europe that charges the offensive rebound has hard has he does. He is a warrior in that sense. But I think he will never make it overseas. He is too slim to play PF in the league, and he hasn't the speed, the shooting, the ball handling to play SF (neither for European standards)


Yeah, I have heard George Karl say that Axel will probably play in the NBA someday, but he'll probably always be a reserve...

What's his strongest point? Offensive boards? An energy guy like Eddie Najera????


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

thetobin73 said:


> Yeah, I have heard George Karl say that Axel will probably play in the NBA someday, but he'll probably always be a reserve...
> 
> What's his strongest point? Offensive boards? An energy guy like Eddie Najera????


Yep.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Chef said:


> He is an amazing offensive rebounder.There is nobody in Europe that charges the offensive rebound has hard has he does. He is a warrior in that sense. But I think he will never make it overseas. He is too slim to play PF in the league, and he hasn't the speed, the shooting, the ball handling to play SF (neither for European standards)


Slim? Have you seen his shoulders? Perhaps he's not the strongest guy around, but he has an awesome frame to become a beast. However, he's an undersized PF with limited skills, indeed a court warrior.


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.acb.com/jugador.php?id=B6Q

the spanish league profile unfortunatly i just found one in spanish but i think the stats are mostly clear. 8 points, 3 defensive rebounds, 2 offense rebs, plays pretty much for such a young guy.

and theres another young guy, who playes at real madrid. he was picked last year by the supersonics mickael gelabale with the best hairs in whole europe basketball.

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BHN


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

check regularely on www.europeanprospects.com to follow the game of Axel Hervelle and the rest of the best european prospects


----------

